# original 520s vs reproduction



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

i question is how can you tell the diference between an original set of 520s vs a set of reproduction ones, or can you? what spects do they have, what should you look for when looking for an original set. does anyone know????????????????????


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

The original 5.20's will say Premium Sportway the repro's will say Premium Sport " Lowider Series"


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Dec 16 2008, 01:40 PM~12446437
> *i question is how can you tell the diference between an original  set of 520s vs a set of reproduction ones, or can you? what spects do they have, what should you look for when looking for an original set. does anyone know????????????????????
> *


are you fucking serious....? newbie? :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

the new ones are thicker (more plies)


wider


and the white wall is 1/8" larger


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

here you go newbe....buy sum old school mags and read up on your lowrider knowledge...homie...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 16 2008, 02:58 PM~12447782
> *here you go newbe....buy sum old school mags and read up on your lowrider knowledge...homie...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I doubt the Coker's have that OG "zzzzzzzzzzip" as you roll down the street at 2am when the streets are a little wet. Anyone know what i mean??? :biggrin:


----------



## MR CHOCO (Sep 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 16 2008, 03:58 PM~12447782
> *here you go newbe....buy sum old school mags and read up on your lowrider knowledge...homie...
> 
> 
> ...


hay Einstein not evryone is born with all the info in their brain. but thanks for the info teach. :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

no problem luke skywalker youll learn how to use the force.... :biggrin:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

That lying as Coker fucker was on the low life saying his fake 20s were made from O.G. molds aint that some bullshit...the treads dont even look close to the real.. :angry:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Ridaz_@Dec 16 2008, 07:00 PM~12450111
> *That lying as Coker fucker was on the low life saying his fake 20s were made from O.G. molds aint that some bullshit...the treads dont even look close to the real.. :angry:
> *


He also said 5.20's are preferred by hoppers. :ugh:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

are the repros safer?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Dec 21 2008, 01:37 PM~12490756
> *are the repros safer?
> *


They have more plies, so they should be.


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

OGs will either be very dirty or bald and the new ones will have a protective blue covering over the whitewalls with stickers on the treads...Thats usually the 1st signs!!


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

The chance of finding N.O.S. Premium Sportway Tyres is nil these days. The Coker tread is different but only to improve traction and safety. Old 5.20's slip and slide in the rain and once I was with my cousin in his '72 Malibu heading for Vegas in 105 degree heat and the tires over heated and blew out one after the other. After the second one blew, we had to be towed to the nearest town and had to get F78-14's to make sure there would be no more surprises. 

Guys selling old tires here and on ebay are selling crap. Most are cracked and dried out. Rolling on old tires is like fucking with an old condom. Your asking for trouble.
I had to pick up a friend who bought used tires off the side of the road because his rear tire disintegrated and the tread came off the tire ripping the fender skirt off the car, ripping up the wheel well then wrapping around the differential and locking up the rear wheel making it spin out on the 57 freeway after he was leaving the Pomona Swap Meet. So the lesson is, Don't drive when it's raining, too hot or go over 40 mph when your rolling on 15+ year old 5.20's.

Remember, 5.20 and 5.60 were made to be mounted on Volkswagen Bugs. These cars weigh about 2,000 lb if that. A lifted Impala or Cadillac with 8 batteries weighs between 5,000 to 6,000 lbs. Do the math. Because Coker sells these as lowrider tires they are saying it's safe to use them on a big body. They have a warranty against blowouts. If the tire is defective you have legal recourse. The Coker whitewall stays white. The O.G. 5.20's have dingy yellow walls that are impossible to keep white.

So if your ride has an Earl Schieb paint job and your still listening to 8-tracks and your rolling on Chinos, go for those old 5.20's.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

your saying iam selling crap on ebay? :angry:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Dec 21 2008, 02:27 PM~12490992
> *The chance of finding N.O.S. Premium Sportway Tyres is nil these days......
> Guys selling old tires here and on ebay are selling crap. Most are cracked and dried out. Rolling on old tires is like fucking with an old condom. Your asking for trouble.
> *


 :nono: No. There are still N.O.S. 520's out there. It is true that the tires are old and some are dry rotted and cracked, but there are still some that are in great shape, in new shape even. It all depends on how they have been stored over the years. They are getting old, and they can't last forever, so in the future they will be gone. As of now though, you can still find some, you just have to be patient and or lucky, know the right people, and last but not least, have the $$$$$ to buy them.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 21 2008, 04:55 PM~12490867
> *OGs will either be very dirty or bald and the new ones will have a protective blue covering over the whitewalls with stickers on the treads...Thats usually the 1st signs!!
> 
> 
> *


Right!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 77SuperiorCrown (Aug 24, 2008)

Didn't mean to upset anyone. Even N.O.S. or "perfect" tires break down with age no matter how well they're stored. I'm talking about every tire not just 5.20's. If anyone cares, here's an article about old tires. I'm not a tire salesman so I have anything to gain by changing anyone's opinion.

http://www.aa1car.com/library/tire_expire.htm

Back in the '70's and '80's, 5.20 tires were always cheap tires you could buy for about 20 bucks each. They never lasted long but no one cared because they were so cheap. 

I won't argue that nothing looks better than a nice set of wire wheels with Premium Sportway 5.20-14 tires. I loved the hissing sound they made when a car rolled down the street but if I'm gonna buy them now I'd stick with the new ones. You guys can have the bragging rights of rolling on O.G.'s. That's your prerogative.


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE (Apr 22, 2008)

Just bought a new set from this old Hippi,sitting in his garage along w/old fucking bike parts.Paid $80 for the set. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAYLIFEDUECE_@Dec 28 2008, 07:11 PM~12547257
> *Just bought a new set from this old Hippi,sitting in his garage along w/old fucking bike parts.Paid $80 for the set. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYLIFEDUECE_@Dec 28 2008, 09:11 PM~12547257
> *Just bought a new set from this old Hippi,sitting in his garage along w/old fucking bike parts.Paid $80 for the set. :biggrin:
> *


SELL THEM TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

GOT A QUESTION. WILL 13 " 5.20's HOLD UP GOOD ON A 78 CADI COUPE DE VILLE. AND WHAT ABOUT PSI WHATS THE TRUE MAX, I PUT 50 PSI IN MY P-155's. I WOULD LIKE TO GET THESE MOUNTED, BUT IT'S A BIG ASS CAR WITH A BIG ASS 425 ENG. ONE MORE THING 14's ARE OUT OF THE QUESTION, I'M NOT GIVING UP MY 13's. ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Dec 28 2008, 11:18 PM~12549412
> *GOT A QUESTION. WILL 13 " 5.20's HOLD UP GOOD ON A 78 CADI COUPE DE VILLE. AND WHAT ABOUT  PSI WHATS THE TRUE MAX, I PUT 50 PSI IN MY P-155's. I WOULD LIKE TO GET THESE MOUNTED, BUT IT'S A BIG ASS CAR WITH A BIG ASS 425 ENG. ONE MORE THING 14's ARE OUT OF THE QUESTION, I'M NOT GIVING UP MY 13's. ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED.
> *


I'd do it, just not on a daily.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Cokers 5.20 looks like the Denman 5.20 from back in the day..............


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

THESE COKERS LOOK NOTHING LIKE THE 520S THESE DAYS. THERES NO WAY THERE EVEN CLOSE.THEY LOOK LIKE TRACTOR TIRES. AND TO ME THEY SEEM KINDA PREJUDICE WITH THEM PUTTING "LOWRIDER" ON THEM. LIKE HEY HERE YOU GO MEXICANS MADE SOME TIRES FOR YOU. I HATE THOSE TIRES AND I REALLY CANT SEE WHY PEOPLE WOULD BUY THEM. I CANT EVER SEE ME ROLLING IN THEM. I GOT 3 SETS OF THE OG'S AND YES YOU CAN FIND THEM.JUST GOTTA PAY GOOD MONEY.ID RATHER GO RADIALS IF I HAD NO CHOICE.IM YOUNG BUT IM STILL OG STYLE....I GREW UP WITH RESPECT FOR THE CARS


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 8 2009, 12:50 PM~12643643
> *THESE COKERS LOOK NOTHING LIKE THE 520S THESE DAYS. THERES NO WAY THERE EVEN CLOSE.THEY LOOK LIKE TRACTOR TIRES. AND TO ME THEY SEEM KINDA PREJUDICE WITH THEM PUTTING "LOWRIDER" ON THEM. LIKE HEY HERE YOU GO MEXICANS MADE SOME TIRES FOR YOU. I HATE THOSE TIRES AND I REALLY CANT SEE WHY PEOPLE WOULD BUY THEM. I CANT EVER SEE ME ROLLING IN THEM. I GOT 3 SETS OF THE OG'S AND YES YOU CAN FIND THEM.JUST GOTTA PAY GOOD MONEY.ID RATHER GO RADIALS IF I HAD NO CHOICE.IM YOUNG BUT IM STILL OG STYLE....I GREW UP WITH RESPECT FOR THE CARS
> *


x2


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Dec 21 2008, 04:27 PM~12490992
> *The chance of finding N.O.S. Premium Sportway Tyres is nil these days. The Coker tread is different but only to improve traction and safety. Old 5.20's slip and slide in the rain and once I was with my cousin in his '72 Malibu heading for Vegas in 105 degree heat and the tires over heated and blew out one after the other. After the second one blew, we had to be towed to the nearest town and had to get F78-14's to make sure there would be no more surprises.
> 
> Guys selling old tires here and on ebay are selling crap. Most are cracked and dried out. Rolling on old tires is like fucking with an old condom. Your asking for trouble.
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 8 2009, 12:24 PM~12643461
> *Cokers 5.20 looks like the Denman 5.20 from back in the day..............
> *


X2

Almost just like it.............


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Theres too much going against the old 5.20s.. Age, yellow walls, and on top of that a high risk of blowouts. The only thing the originals have left is that they are rare. But to me theres better alternatives now. Why spend a wad of cach on an inferior product? I found an og set for $80 at a swap and threw em on my bomb. After there gone fuck paying $800 for four more. They are nice to look at and say yeah i got OG 5.20's but nah I wouldnt pay a grip for them again. I do wish Coker made a thinner white.. thats the only thing i dont like about them.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 9 2009, 11:44 AM~12652593
> *Theres too much going against the old 5.20s.. Age, yellow walls, and on top of that a high risk of blowouts.  The only thing the originals have left is that they are rare.  But to me theres better alternatives now.  Why spend a wad of cach on an inferior product? I found an og set for $80 at a swap and threw em on my bomb.  After there gone fuck paying $800 for four more.  They are nice to look at and say yeah i got OG 5.20's but nah I wouldnt pay a grip for them again.  I do wish Coker made a thinner white.. thats the only thing i dont like about them.
> *


I'd only put the OG's on a full out show car, something that's not going to see speeds over 30mph, just too much to risk running some old overpriced tires in my opinion.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77SuperiorCrown_@Dec 21 2008, 03:27 PM~12490992
> *
> 
> Remember, 5.20 and 5.60 were made to be mounted on Volkswagen Bugs. These cars weigh about 2,000 lb if that. A lifted Impala or Cadillac with 8 batteries weighs between 5,000 to 6,000 lbs. Do the math. Because Coker sells these as lowrider tires they are saying it's safe to use them on a big body. They have a warranty against blowouts. If the tire is defective you have legal recourse. The Coker whitewall stays white. The O.G. 5.20's have dingy yellow walls that are impossible to keep white.
> ...


AINT NO LEGAL RECOURSE WHATSOEVER.
They still have a weight rating-- and I guranteee you have never seen one Coker rep say "ya- go put em on your 6,000lb lowrider and we will cover all blowouts"
SHOW ME THE ADVERTISEMENT that says anything more than the word LOWRIDER.
Ya- sure you could put em ona fuccin honda with Daytons and be safe-- it would look fuccin gay- but they can say thats the LOWRIDER they are reffering to. :uh: 

On my boys 96 big body them Piece of shit 13in 520s blew out after drivin 100 miles at bout 85mph-- AND IT WASNT EVEN JUICED.

520s are for looks and some slow in town cruisin AT MOST-- other than that- they are fuccin junk


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Dec 16 2008, 07:57 PM~12448946
> *I doubt the Coker's have that OG "zzzzzzzzzzip" as you roll down the street at 2am when the streets are a little wet. Anyone know what i mean???  :biggrin:
> *


i always rolled down the windows and cut the stereo down, just to hear them HISS.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 9 2009, 01:08 PM~12652752
> *AINT NO LEGAL RECOURSE WHATSOEVER.
> They still have a weight rating-- and I guranteee you have never seen one Coker rep say "ya- go put em on your 6,000lb lowrider and we will cover all blowouts"
> SHOW ME THE ADVERTISEMENT that says anything more than the word LOWRIDER.
> ...


funny how ive rode in caravans with 30+ cars. all with ORIGINAL 5.20's, on LA freeways, passing traffic on a 1 hour+ trip each way.



and no blowouts. :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

most people who talk about "blowouts" have never used/owned/ridden on them before.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2009, 12:28 PM~12652901
> *most people who talk about "blowouts" have never used/owned/ridden on them before.
> *



you dont have to, they are bias ply trailor tires, its obvious to those gifted with common sence. I'm not going to rag anyone who road them or even desires them now. But in no way would I ever feel good about buying,at any price, a set of rotten tires that werent even a safe choice when they were new,just because of the popularized term '520', and wont stand for people who tell me there somthing wrong with my opinion on that subject.

Tell me one reason, other than lowrider-pop culture, to run premium sportway 5.20x13? cant tell me cuz of looks cuz most people think all 155/80s look the same and rim width doesnt matter, so they cant be that particular..

Yes Coker ripped us off, we all got excited when we heard they were making a 5.20, and look at it, they even emulated the most popular brandname and couldnt get it right. the reason? well when Coker asked the driving influence behind this reproduction tire what features it should have, they didnt know what to tell them, it wasnt obvious to Coker why this tire was desirable, and when asked, even lowriders couldnt tell them why it stood out from a 155/80-13 w a good stretch; except that it said '520' on the side.


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Has anyone experienced bubbling on the new Cokers, I got a homie that has a lifted Coupe DeVille that it has happened twice on :dunno:


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

maybe if enough e-mail's are sent to Coker they will redesign their tire, tell them how the 5.20's should really look................ after all they have worked wonder for other markets, why not the Lowriders????


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

redesign? these tires look different cause they are ment to hold the weight and arent gonna blow on you when your riding them....cokers ride like radials....


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 9 2009, 07:22 PM~12656886
> *you dont have to, they are bias ply trailor tires, its obvious to those gifted with common sence. I'm not going to rag anyone who road them or even desires them now. But in no way would I ever feel good about buying,at any price, a set of rotten tires that werent even a safe choice when they were new,just because of the popularized term '520', and wont stand for people who tell me there somthing wrong with my opinion on that subject.
> 
> Tell me one reason, other than lowrider-pop culture, to run premium sportway 5.20x13? cant tell me cuz of looks cuz most people think all 155/80s look the same and rim width doesnt matter, so they cant be that particular..
> ...











RODE ON 5'20'S FROM FRESNO TO L.A TWICE. RODE ON THEM FROM FRESNO TO THE BAY AREA.CANT COMPLAIN ABOUT BLOWOUTS.YOU WANT THE REAL STUFF YOU GOTTA PAY. OH AND STILL DRIVIN ON 5'20'S ALL OVER :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 10 2009, 11:38 AM~12662709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 10 2009, 01:38 PM~12662709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 10 2009, 07:17 AM~12661232
> *redesign? these tires look different cause they are ment to hold the weight and arent gonna blow on you when your riding them....cokers ride like radials....
> *


NOT TRUE


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 9 2009, 09:22 PM~12656886
> *you dont have to, they are bias ply trailor tires,
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i guess the people who ride on them just get lucky.



especially the ones who ride 80mph.




Premium Sportways ARE NOT trailer tires. :uh:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2009, 12:17 PM~12652827
> *i always rolled down the windows and cut the stereo down, just to hear them HISS.
> *


C'MON NOW, IN WHAT CAR? :biggrin:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2009, 11:20 AM~12652848
> *funny how ive rode in caravans with 30+ cars. all with ORIGINAL 5.20's, on LA freeways, passing traffic on a 1 hour+ trip each way.
> and no blowouts. :uh:
> *


And were you doin 85+MPH THE WHOLE TIME smart guy-- 
give me a break- and dont even try and bullshit and ay yall were 30+ deep with lowriders all on 520 doin 85+ or IM DEFINETLY GONNA CALL BULLSHIT ON YA


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 9 2009, 11:28 AM~12652901
> *most people who talk about "blowouts" have never used/owned/ridden on them before.
> 
> 
> ...



In these puics ALL OF YOU ARE IN THE SLOW LANE_- so now I know for sure yall werent doin 85mph. AND THATS THE KEY TO THE BLOWOUT-- THE FASTER YOU GO- THE MORE HEAT THAT IS CAUSED-- AND THE HEAT IS THE CAUSE OF TH E BLOWOUT-- so now let me hear what you gotta say since you poste your own pROof :uh:
OH YEAH- and my comments were made about the repROductions- not originals- not that it really matters though


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

MY DAD TOLD ME HE USE TO SCRAPE ON THE FREEWAY BOUT 80 MILES AN HOUR IN L.A.......NO BLOWOUTS....MAYBE JUST LUCKY


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 10 2009, 06:41 AM~12660981
> *Has anyone experienced bubbling on the new Cokers, I got a homie that has a lifted Coupe DeVille that it has happened twice on :dunno:
> *


i had a set on a 67 wagon the first time they produced them in 97 98 and came out one morning and it looked like my tire had a baseball on the side...i sliced the white wall with a razor and it went down...i still rode them for bout a year later with no other problems. that was the first repro dont know about the new ones


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 10 2009, 07:24 PM~12665236
> *MY DAD TOLD ME HE USE TO SCRAPE ON THE FREEWAY BOUT 80 MILES AN HOUR IN L.A.......NO BLOWOUTS....MAYBE JUST LUCKY
> *



DO YOU GUYS NOT KNOW HOW TO READ-- 
GO BAC AND RE READ MY ORIGINAL POST--
IT SAID DRIVIN AT 85+MPH for a 100miles. that means drivin for a little over an hour at 85MPH CONSTANTLY :uh: 

I dont need to go on and on about it-- Im not the only one that has EYE WITNESSED BLOW OUTS on 520's -- so you guys can keep defending them- 
when you have it happen-- YOU WILL BE LAUGHIN LIKE ME


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 10 2009, 07:54 PM~12665497
> *DO YOU GUYS NOT KNOW HOW TO READ--
> GO BAC AND RE READ MY ORIGINAL POST--
> IT SAID DRIVIN AT 85+MPH for a 100miles.  that means  drivin for a little over an hour at 85MPH CONSTANTLY :uh:
> ...


when u actually own some....then talk.....and yea they do blowout....but if your in like 100 degree heat and driving hella far.....when you own some then talk....


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 10 2009, 08:50 PM~12665971
> *when u actually own some....then talk.....and yea they do blowout....but if your in like 100 degree heat and driving hella far.....when you own some then talk....
> *


oh and funny my dad said when he was in l.a he use to drive 80 miles an hr straight from l.a to fresno....thats up and down the grapevine.they smoked and never blewout


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 10 2009, 07:10 PM~12664314
> *C'MON NOW, IN WHAT CAR? :biggrin:
> *



























when you got a good supply you dont worry about it anyway.












anymore questions josh, ohh and all of mine are real, not fake.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 10 2009, 09:23 PM~12665217
> *In these puics ALL OF YOU ARE IN THE SLOW LANE_-  so now I know for sure yall werent doin 85mph.  AND THATS THE KEY TO THE BLOWOUT-- THE FASTER YOU GO- THE MORE HEAT THAT IS CAUSED-- AND THE HEAT IS THE CAUSE OF TH E BLOWOUT-- so  now let me hear what you gotta say since you poste your own pROof :uh:
> OH YEAH- and my comments were made about the repROductions- not originals- not that it really matters though
> *


sorry i didnt take pics when we were going at a fast enough speed to make you happy.



but we did ride almost 2 hours and at times were fuckin flying on the freeway passing traffic.






bottom line, ANYONE crying about 5.20's blowing out, either dont have them, never had them, cant afford them, or just dont know what they are talking about.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 10 2009, 08:50 PM~12665971
> *when u actually own some....then talk.....and yea they do blowout....but if your in like 100 degree heat and driving hella far.....when you own some then talk....
> *



I had some wrapped aROund a set of 72 spoke daytons--- AND SOLD EM THE DAY AFTER MY BOYS BLEW OUT


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 10 2009, 08:55 PM~12666010
> *sorry i didnt take pics when we were going at a fast enough speed to make you happy.
> but we did ride almost 2 hours and at times were fuckin flying on the freeway passing traffic.
> bottom line, ANYONE crying about 5.20's blowing out, either dont have them, never had them, cant afford them, or just dont know what they are talking about.
> *



I dont need to cry about em-- jus talkin bout some situations so peeps can have some input---
and if I was wantin to find out about em and didnt know-
Id like to hear peeps tell me thy have had pROblems with em if they have -rather than peeps say there aint no way of havin any pROblems- thats the bottom line.


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

If anyone in here has the coker 5.20's how well do they drive and ride?


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 10 2009, 09:04 PM~12666073
> *I had some wrapped aROund a set of 72 spoke daytons--- AND SOLD EM THE DAY AFTER MY BOYS BLEW OUT
> *


5'20's blew out in colorado?? hmmm.....every tire has problems.could be radials and have problems.5'20's are the way and real riders know that  its all good i aint trippn :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 10 2009, 11:04 PM~12666073
> *I had some wrapped aROund a set of 72 spoke daytons--- AND SOLD EM THE DAY AFTER MY BOYS BLEW OUT
> *


you sold yours just because SOMEONE ELSE had a blowout???


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd+Jan 10 2009, 09:11 PM~12666130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was with him- and it was 2 blowouts--- 
so ya- I siad fuc it- 520s aint goin on my daily or my hopper- Ill leave em for the shows--- so I sold em..



Why you trippin anyways-- ITS NOT LIKE IM BULLSHITTIN- and this topic is suppose to give info on 520's- YOU SHOULD BE TAKIN IN THIS INFO - not tryin to debate it


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 12:50 AM~12666976
> *YOU SHOULD BE TAKIN IN THIS INFO - not tryin to debate it
> *


im all set on 5.20 info and experience.



ive rode in enough caravans with 20-40 cars all running 5.20's (as a club requirement). and ive driven daily on them (at highway speeds). i feel safe on them, ive used them a lot, never had a problem.




i have had a few 155-80-13 radials go flat on me in the past, but that was a long time ago.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

gotta love them


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 10 2009, 11:21 PM~12667269
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















OOOHH!! YEAH!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 10 2009, 10:25 PM~12667295
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

dont make me post my pics homie....  








i get em by the truck load


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 10 2009, 11:33 PM~12667367
> *dont make me post my pics homie....
> 
> 
> ...


POST THEM UP ALL TOGETHER


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 10 2009, 11:39 PM~12667398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EEWWWWW!!!! WWWEEE!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 10 2009, 10:39 PM~12667398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 10 2009, 11:03 PM~12667113
> *im all set on 5.20 info and experience.
> ive rode in enough caravans with 20-40 cars all running 5.20's (as a club requirement). and ive driven daily on them (at highway speeds). i feel safe on them, ive used them a lot, never had a problem.
> i have had a few 155-80-13 radials go flat on me in the past, but that was a long time ago.
> *


SO what would you say was the reason for the BLOWOUTS then?

Not bein a smartass-- IM FOR REALS??

These tires were brandnew-- could it have been a bad batch-- or maybe cause it is so dry here in CO--- I dont know what the answer is- I JUS KNOW THEM BITCHES BLEW OUT?

Could it have been the way they were mounted- meanin the person who did it?

Im always ready to learn somethin new-- so share some thoughts


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

I don't have as many as Robs68 or Freaky Tales but I got 1 or 2 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 801Rider_@Jan 10 2009, 06:41 AM~12660981
> *Has anyone experienced bubbling on the new Cokers, I got a homie that has a lifted Coupe DeVille that it has happened twice on :dunno:
> *


HE IS TAKING ABOUT ME HAD 2 TIRES BUBBLE DRIVING 45 MINUTES AWAY ON THE FREEWAY IN THE SUMMER TIME. NOT AT THE SAME TIME ABOUT A MONTH APART


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 03:04 AM~12667980
> *SO what would you say was the reason for the BLOWOUTS then?
> 
> Not bein a smartass-- IM FOR REALS??
> ...


are you talking about originals or the fakes?


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66+Jan 10 2009, 07:46 PM~12665431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got your back homie


----------



## solo20 (Jan 15, 2002)

75% of people dont give a fuck about 520 shit ill ride them but their nothing special about them, just people trying to hype up junk, just give me any clean looking white wall and iam happy.


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

I had a few sets of 5.20s in the past and the only problem I had with them was they wore out fast as fuck and the white walls were never white no matter how hard I brushed them.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 11 2009, 11:00 AM~12669620
> *are you talking about originals or the fakes?
> *



The repROs-- if those are what you wanna call fake then that would be the ones


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Nothing beats the look of an O.G Premium Sportway on a x7 or x8 wheel. And who wants to ride fast anyway? :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

this topic can go on forever....who gives a fuck i prefer og 5.20s but your not gonna see me rolling them on a freeway or going plus the speed limit...to me they are more of a bragging tool and a cursing tire,,,its fucked up that cokers make the lookalikes stickley for the lowrider group which is largely latino....and some l think they were hooking us up....you drive what you wanna drive what ever you can afford now adays....  my 2 cents my thoughts.....dont be sucker and support the MAN.....lowrider series my nalgas....


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 11 2009, 11:45 PM~12671067
> *this topic can go on forever....who gives a fuck i prefer og 5.20s but your not gonna see me rolling them on a freeway or going plus the speed limit...to me they are more of a bragging tool and a cursing tire,,,its fucked up that cokers make the lookalikes stickley for the lowrider group which is largely latino....and some l think they were hooking us up....you drive what you wanna drive what ever you can afford now adays....  my 2 cents my thoughts.....dont be sucker and support the MAN.....lowrider series my nalgas....
> *


:rofl: well spoken rob :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 21 2008, 04:53 PM~12491601
> *your saying iam selling crap on ebay? :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I still need some crappy 5.20's -13's..........


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah had two sets here on layitlow.com aka lowballers.com no one jumped....only one homie here had the $$$$ and didnt complain....you know who you are...if i do get some more 13s ill let the people know who I know will buy them off them first.... :angry:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

THATS EXACTLY WHAT I SAID....LIKE LETS MAKE SOME TIRES FOR THESE DUMB LOWRIDERS....AND PUT LOWRIDER SERIES...LIKE WE DONT KNOW WHAT A 5'20 IS? GIMME A BREAK.THEY LOOK LIKE DAMN TRACTOR TIRES.SO YEA I WOULD NEVER BUY THEM...DIRTY...MY DADS GOT TWO EXTRA SETS AND I GOT A SET FOR MY 78 LTD.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

why would you guys be pissed at coker for making a tire "directed toward the latino market" like they're trying to rip us off or something??? you should be stoked that the lowrider scene is big enough and taken serious that they would even do it!

just my .02 and PS i would take an og 520 anytime before a coker. i dont know why the company who makes the og's dosen't start making them again.


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 18 2009, 11:28 AM~12740072
> *why would you guys be pissed at coker for making a tire "directed toward the latino market"  like they're trying to rip us off or something???  you should be stoked that the lowrider scene is big enough and taken serious that they would even do it!
> 
> just my .02 and PS i would take an og 520 anytime before a coker.  i dont know why the company who makes the og's dosen't start making them again.
> *


YOU REALLY THINK THAT? HOW COME THEY DONT GOT A TIRE WITH HOD ROD SERIES ON IT? OR ANTIQUE? OH BUT FOR THE MEXICANS THEY PUT "LOWRIDER" JUST IN CASE THEY FORGOT..... :uh:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Coker wasn't the first to put Lowrider Series on em. I seen a set years ago before Coker started making them again that said "Lowrider Series" Someone on here told me that was an early knock off. It did say premium sportway on the sidewall if I remember right.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jan 21 2009, 06:28 PM~12775281
> *Coker wasn't the first to put Lowrider Series on em.  I seen a set years ago before Coker started making them again that said "Lowrider Series"  Someone on here told me that was an early knock off.  It did say premium sportway on the sidewall if I remember right.
> *


I THINK THOSE WERE THW AURORAS THAT HAD THEM


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 21 2009, 02:55 PM~12773117
> *YOU REALLY THINK THAT? HOW COME THEY DONT GOT A TIRE WITH HOD ROD SERIES ON IT? OR ANTIQUE? OH BUT FOR THE MEXICANS THEY PUT "LOWRIDER" JUST IN CASE THEY FORGOT..... :uh:
> *


every other tire coker makes is for the hotrod market, or resto market or whatever man im just saying its nice that they make em and people can continue to have them around for a long time... why are you getting so heated that it says lowrider on it i just dont really see the problem? 

my beef with the "lowrider series" is that it's just gay sounding but i think they did it to appeal to kids? not really sure but i think your a little sensitive


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 24 2009, 03:19 AM~12799715
> *every other tire coker makes is for the hotrod market, or resto market or whatever man im just saying its nice that they make em and people can continue to have them around for a long time... why are you getting so heated that it says lowrider on it i just dont really see the problem?
> 
> my beef with the "lowrider series" is that it's just gay sounding but i think they did it to appeal to kids?  not really sure but i think your a little sensitive
> *


the messed up part corky lied and said he used the original Premium Sportway molds.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 11 2009, 12:50 AM~12666976
> *YOU SHOULD BE TAKIN IN THIS INFO - not tryin to debate it
> *


i wouldnt waste my time debating this shit.


and take in what info?????????? when my 76 was a daily, i drove on them, daily and didnt baby the car or the tires. and did the same in my 84 coupe deville. the tires that were on my 76 still look good.





























looks like i will be riding on them a long ass time too.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 10 2009, 09:20 PM~12665202
> *And were you doin 85+MPH THE WHOLE TIME smart guy--
> give me a break- and dont even try and bullshit and ay yall were 30+ deep with lowriders all on 520 doin 85+ or IM DEFINETLY GONNA CALL BULLSHIT ON YA
> *


your trying way to hard


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 24 2009, 01:19 AM~12799715
> *every other tire coker makes is for the hotrod market, or resto market or whatever man im just saying its nice that they make em and people can continue to have them around for a long time... why are you getting so heated that it says lowrider on it i just dont really see the problem?
> 
> my beef with the "lowrider series" is that it's just gay sounding but i think they did it to appeal to kids?  not really sure but i think your a little sensitive
> *


FUNNY HOW YOU THINK IM A LITTLE SENSITIVE. YET THERES A GRIP OF PEOPLE ON HERE TALKING BAD ABOUT THEM.YOU MUST OWN A SET OF "FAKE" 5'20'S WHICH IS WHY YOUR TALKING SO GOOD BOUT THEM. BUT ITS ALL GOOD YOU WANT THE KNOCK-OFFS HANDLE.I GOT MY 5.20S AND IM NOT TRIPPIN....MUCH LUV


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I had 5.20s on my cady back in 97 and hated them. No traction, sliding all over the road when it rained and they wore out super fast. As soon as they wore out I went to a modern radial tire and took care of the problems.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 24 2009, 02:38 AM~12799946
> *the messed up part corky lied and said he used the original Premium Sportway molds.
> *



it's true ... the tires are far from perfect but i still think they are a nice alternative from running a radial. the only nice looking radials were the cooper trendstetter IMO....

i'd like to see them re-mould the tires without "lowrider series" and have the original tread.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Jan 28 2009, 07:46 PM~12840812
> *it's true ... the tires are far from perfect but i still think they are a nice alternative from running a radial.  the only nice looking radials were the cooper trendstetter IMO....
> 
> i'd like to see them re-mould the tires without "lowrider series" and have the original tread.
> *


amen



amen



and




amen


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:run:


----------



## lager trev (Mar 17, 2010)

on my regal, thinkin of selling them. 1 tire is bad


----------



## hangingloose_4u (May 31, 2005)

*Any one got 1- 13x5.20 for sale???? really good condition. 5/8- 1" white wall...*


----------

